# Renault ft 17 tank scratch build



## baz (Jun 24, 2013)

hello every one here is my latest scratch build a world war one tank made by Renault, it was nice to have a break from sci fi builds even if the tracks drove me nuts there are a lot of pieces and lots of gluing. please let me know what you think of the model as this will help with future builds. the model is 2 feet long and about 9 inches wide 10 inches high.

regards Barrie ( the old guy who can not stop building models )


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Holy moly! That's amazing  I've always liked those early tanks. Your having scratchbuilt it is a great display of creative genius 😲


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Great model of the first modern tank. I've got the Meng 1/35 kit (unbuilt as yet) and have downloaded loads of images off the Net; and it looks like you've captured the beast to a "tee".


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Excellent work.


----------

